# Kasten für Powerbait-Gläser



## MeyerChri (21. Februar 2010)

Hey,

Ich würde mal gerne wissen wie ihr euer ganzes Powerbait unterbringt?
Ich habe eine Sitzkiepe nur fürs Forellenangeln und muss darin Ca. 20 Gläser Powerbait unterbringen.

Sie passen nur in das untere Große Fach und wenn ich sie da hinein packe fliegen sie hin und her.

Habt ihr ne Idee wie man das möglichst günstig lösen kann oder evtl. sogar schon etwas gebaut?

Danke im voraus.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Ein_Angler (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kasten für Powerbait-Gläser*

Dünnen Schaumstoff oben ankleben, das dürfte je nach stärke genug Anpressdruck erzeugen können damit nix verrutscht.


----------



## MeyerChri (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kasten für Powerbait-Gläser*

hey,

meinte kein normales fach, meinte den großen raum unten, unter der kleinen plastikwanne zum einlegen.


----------



## alligator (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kasten für Powerbait-Gläser*

Dann eben dicken Schaumstoff unter die Wanne kleben.
oder so viele Gläser schleppen wie reinpassen-Spass!


----------



## erT (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kasten für Powerbait-Gläser*

was hältst du von doppelseitigem klebeband?
den boden entweder komplett, oder halt nur einen teil damit auslegen und gläser drauf. glas hält gut, lässt sich dennoch problemlos ablösen und herausnehmen.
du sagst es ist eine reine 'forellenbox'. wenn dort also immer die gläser drinstehen drüftest du keine probleme mit schmutz bekommen. zur not lässt sich das band auch mit einem fön problemlos ersetzen, wenn es mal zu schmutzig geworden ist, dass es nicht mehr ausreichend klebt.


----------



## MeyerChri (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kasten für Powerbait-Gläser*

mhhh......
klebeband finde ich nicht so optimal wegen dem dreck. klar kann man es austauschen aber ich habe lieber etwas handfester


----------



## erT (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kasten für Powerbait-Gläser*

Dann bleibt dir aber eig nur noch das schon genannte Füllmittel in Form von z.b. Schaumstoff, oder Trennleisten einzukleben/schrauben.

Was ich mir gut vorstellen könnte, wäre eine 10cm starke Styroporplatte, in der du Aussparungen für die Gläser schnitzt. Entweder halbrunde Mulden zum reinlegen, oder ca 5cm tiefe Kreise zum reinstellen der Gläser. Je tiefer die Aussparungen, desto sicherer stehen die Gläser. Evtl reicht auch schon dünneres Styropor...kommt halt drauf an wie du die Gläser einbringen möchtest. So kannst du auf den ersten Blick von oben direkt deine gesuchte Farbe ausmachen und entnehmen.
Das könntest du dann auch doppelstöckig machen, indem du einfach ne zweite Lage Styropor drüberlegst.
Etwas vielseitiger wäre wohl die Methode mit Schaumstoff.
Du nimmst einen boxgroßen Würfel und schneidest in einigen Zentimetern Abstand Schlitze bis fast auf den Boden. Da kannst dann alles an Zeug reinschieben. Ob Gläser, oder Kästchen mit Kleinkram etc. Auch hier möglich es auf 2 übereinander liegende Schaumstoffblöcke aufzuteilen. Damit wär gesichert, dass die Teile nicht aneinanderklimpern, nur hat dabei dann nicht jedes Teil seinen eigenen, festen Platz und ist womöglich auch auf den ersten Blick nicht direkt auszumachen...
Die Edit sagt: Die Platzausbeute scheint mir dabei auch nicht wirklich gut! Gemessen am Füllstoff lässt sich nur wenig Zeug unterbringen.

Vorteil der genannten Methoden:
Du kannst bei Nichtbedarf einfach das Material herausnehmen und hast wieder deine leere Box. Oder du hast halt nur eine Lage auf den untersten 5-10cm, darüber aber Platz für sperriges Zeug wie Boxen, Rollen, Tüten etc. pp.


----------



## MeyerChri (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kasten für Powerbait-Gläser*

Das finde ich eine echt gute idee.
habe auch mal überlegt einfach 10cm überm boaden ne dünner holzplatte einzubringen mit bohrungen so dass sie bei diesem huggel am deckel stecken bleiben.

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## stefano89 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kasten für Powerbait-Gläser*

Auch wenn ich nichts mit Forellenteig am Hut habe, is mir spontan grad was eingefallen, da ich mich vorm Lernen drücken will : )
Nimm ne dünne Spanplatte und bohr Löcher in ausreichendem Abstand. Dann machste auch noch Löcher mittig in die Deckel der Gläser. Nun schraubste einfach die Deckel der Gläser an die Holzplatte, welche natürlich in die Kiepe auf den Boden passen muss. Also schraubst du quasi die Teiggläser falsch herum auf die Deckel, welche nun in der Kiepe sitzen. Wenn du nun die Kiepe öffnest, siehste also die Gläser von unten und kannst somit noch schneller erkennen, welcher der gewünschte Teig ist. 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Oelki (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kasten für Powerbait-Gläser*

Hei Steffen,

gute Idee ist aber ein alter Hut, gabs vor zwei Jahren schon als Aufbewahrung für Krimskrams in einer Gartenzeitung zusehen. 

Nachteil, du hast trotz Schraube ein Loch im Deckel, damit ist das Powerbait nur begrenzt haltbar, trocknet ein oder nimmt Feuchtigkeit an. Ist also nur für vielverwender einsetzbar. 

Dann besser, den Deckel mit Sekundenkleber oder Montagekleber festkleben.

Oder soviele Gläser rein, bis es voll ist und nichts mehr verrutschen kann!

Grüße Oelki


----------



## erT (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kasten für Powerbait-Gläser*

Nachteil ist, dass die Deckel dauerhaft mit der Kiste verbunden sind. Egal ob geschraubt, oder geklebt. Und löcher sollte man in jedem Fall vermeiden. Mir trocknen die Teile nämlich laufend aus, weil ich sie nicht sehr häufig benutze. Ich lege immer noch ein Stück Frischhaltefolie über das Glas, bevor ich es zuschraube.
Die Geschichte mit dem Brett ist ja in der Art und Weise ähnlich dem Styropor.
Ein Brett macht das Ganze vllt ästhetischer, ist aber etwas aufwändiger zu bearbeiten. Besonders wenn es 'schweben' soll. Dazu kommt das Mehrgewicht! 

Ich glaube eine Kombination aus Beidem wär eine super Lösung, wenn du dafür etwas mehr Aufwand in Kauf nimmst:
Besorg dir Styropor (oder sehr festen Schaumstoff, eine Art Moosgummi) in passender Größe und eine ganz dünne Leimholzplatte (im besten Fall lackiert, so lässt sich das klebrige Pastenzeug gut abwischen). Klebe beides zusammen und Bohre von der Holzseite aus Löcher in den gewünschten Abständen. Wichtig aber: Nimm vorerst einen kleineren Durchmesser (wenige mm), als den der Gläser! Anschließend friemelst du dann erstmal das Material aus den Löchern, sodass deine gewünschte Tiefe entsteht. Nun passt du den Durchmesser der Bohrung (NUR!) des Brettes möglichst genau an den der Gläser an.
Anschließend alles schön säubern und der Optik wegen evtl die Kanten etwas anfeilen, damit nirgends Späne oder scharfe Kanten zurück bleiben.
Ergebnis des Ganzen:
Durch das Styropor/Schaumstoff sitzt deine Konstruktion automatisch relativ stramm und sicher in der Box (sofern richtig zugeschnitten). 
Die Holzplatte darüber sieht einfach schöner aus, als das Styropor und schützt zusätzlich, wenn andere Dinge den Weg mit in die Kiste finden.
Durch die Auflage des Holzes auf dem Styropor lässt sich dieses sehr dünn wählen, was wiederum das Mehrgewicht stark in Grenzen hält.
Das weiche und flexible 'Fundament' hält die Gläser sicher an ihrem Platz, selbst wenn die Box umkippt (auch hier natürlich nur bei entsprechend enger Ausbohrung).

Ich mache mir allerdings noch etwas sorgen um die Feuchtigkeit. Da man beim Angeln ja doch recht nah am Wasser gebaut ist  (haha)  , lässt es sich vermutlich auf Dauer nicht verhindern, dass die geöffnete Kiste den einen oder anderen Spritzer abbekommt. Im besten Fall noch schöööön fischig. Damit sich mangels fehlender Durchlüftung auf Dauer von unten kein böses Gammelnest entwickelt, machen wir das Ganze schön Wasserdicht. Zumindest Spritzwasserdicht 
Dazu dichte die Randfugen des Brettes entweder mit Silikon aus dem Sanitärbereich, oder passendem Dichtgummi ab. Der einfachen Handhabung wegen würde ich das Silikon empfehlen, welches bei einer ungleichmäßigen, evtl Teilweise etwas breiter gewordenen Fuge besser abdichtet. Besonders die Ecken könnten Problemzone werden, wenn du Dichtband verwendest. Je nach Konstruktion Deiner Box mehr oder weniger. Mit Silikon kriegst du auf jeden Fall alles schön dicht, hat aber wieder den Nachteil, dass es dein Konstrukt von nun an mehr oder weniger dauerhaft mit der Box verbindet.
Über die Power(bait)bohrungen (1a Wortspiel :vik: ) würde ich dünne, recht harte (sorgfältig rund geschnittene) Gummi/Silikon Stücke kleben, die du anschließend einfach mit einem 'X' einschneidest. Diese musst du halt so wählen, dass die Gläser problemlos reinpassen, im ungenutzten Zustand aber eine geschlossene Fläche bilden. Hier könntest du natürlich auch eine Lage über das gesamte Brett kleben, worunter die Holzoptik aber leiden würde 
Wenn du da nun nicht grad mit einem Massageduschstrahl drauf ziehlst, dürften die Löcher bestens abgedichtet sein.
Alternative dazu wären passende Dichtringe um das Loch legen, die zumindest das Einlaufen von Wasser verhindern (Sofern die Löcher mit Gläsern gefüllt sind dürfte dies reichen).

Gibst du Dir dabei etwas Mühe kann das Ganze denke ich richtig toll aussehen. 
...ich sollte es selbst mal ausprobieren |kopfkrat
Ne bessere Power(bait)Kiepe ( ...ohja, schon wieder eine unfassbar geile Wortkreation |bigeyes ) hat niemand. Da springen dir die Regenbogner von alleine in den Sack.
Viel Spaß und man beachte: Ohne Gewähr #6


----------



## Fisch-Finder (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kasten für Powerbait-Gläser*

Moin moin,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem, ich habe mir einfach eine Tasche gekauft, und war fertig damit!

Der link ist nur ma ein anschauungsbeispiel.
http://www.tradoria.de/p/berkley-bag-system-powerbait-tasche-mit-koederbox-111634736

Gruß David


----------



## erT (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kasten für Powerbait-Gläser*



Fisch-Finder schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich hatte das gleiche Problem, ich habe mir einfach eine Tasche gekauft, und war fertig damit!
> 
> ...




laaaangweilig


----------



## MeyerChri (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kasten für Powerbait-Gläser*

WOW,

da kommen schon gute ideen zusammen, muss bloß gucken wie ich es fixiere, weil die kiepe nach unten hin breiter wird.

Aber das mit den löchern im holzbrett und schaumstoff darunter finde ich sehr gut #6


----------



## erT (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kasten für Powerbait-Gläser*

Ich denke mal der Unterschied wird nicht allzu groß sein?
Vermutlich reicht es, wenn Du den Styropor/Schaumstoffwürfel nach Vermessen der Box passgenau zuschneidest und ihn dann rein drückst. Dies geht mit Schaumstoff evtl. besser, als mit dem etwas bröseligen Styropor, aber die Materialvarianten sind in dem Fall ja schier unendlich groß, da kann man Dir im Baumarkt oder Bastelgeschäft mit Sicherheit das richtige ans Herz legen. Eigentlich ist das sehr gut, denn so sitzt das Ganze noch sicherer unten fest.
Würd mich freuen wenn Du mal Bilder reinsetzt, sobald die Sache durch ist!


----------



## stefano89 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kasten für Powerbait-Gläser*

Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass man das Brett an der Kiepe festschrauben sollte, sondern nur in die Kiepe reinlegt. Halt so groß gewählt, dass es den Boden möglichst ganz bedeckt, dann wackelt da auch nichts. Wenn das mit den Schrauben nix ist, könnteste ja wie oben schon beschrieben, die Deckel ankleben, das wär denk ich die Beste Möglichkeit. Das mit dem schwebenden Brett als Glashalterung ist ja nicht realisierbar, wenn die Kiepe nach unten breiter wird, ohne das Brett festzuschrauben.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## erT (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kasten für Powerbait-Gläser*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Das mit dem schwebenden Brett als Glashalterung ist ja nicht realisierbar, wenn die Kiepe nach unten breiter wird, ohne das Brett festzuschrauben.
> Gruß Steffen



naja... 4 Stege als Abstandshalter in die Ecken und die Sache wäre gegessen. 
Kleben würde ich es auf jeden Fall nicht. Wieso sollte ich irgendetwas installieren, was nicht zerstörungsfrei wieder rückgängig zu machen/ austauschbar ist. Braucht ja nur ein Deckel mal einen mitkriegen. Einige sind sogar aus Alu, daher sehr empfindlich.
Schon dichtet der Deckel nicht mehr richtig und die Paste ist hin.
Rausnehmen und woanders unterbringen geht auch nicht, es sei denn ich hätte überall genug Platz für das gesamte Brett.
Dann komtm dazu, dass ich die Gläser immer Kopfüber einschrauben muss. 
Alles kein Beinbruch, aber völlig überflüssig, wie ich finde.

Außerdem hat die Kiepe somit keinen 'flachen' Boden mehr. Tut man etwas Anderes mit rein, fällt es zwischen die Gläser und man hat ne nervige Friemelei sein Zeug zu finden.


----------



## stefano89 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kasten für Powerbait-Gläser*

Wäre das denn bei der anderen Version anders??? Nein...naja, letztendlich muss ja Gott sei Dank jeder selber wissen, was er will...


----------



## erT (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kasten für Powerbait-Gläser*

Was, meinst du, wäre nicht anders?
Die Gläser sind einzeln entnehmbar. Somit klebt kein Deckel dauerhaft an diesem Brett. geht einer kaputt, nehme ich einen Anderen, muss dafür aber nichts vom Brett lösen und wieder neu ankleben. Allein die Vorstellung, die Gläser nur noch in Verbindung mit dem ganzen Brett entnehmen/transportieren zu können würde mich abschrecken.
Außerdem kriegst du das Brett doch garnicht fixiert, ohne es an der Box zu befestigen. Im Gegensatz zu Schaumstoff ist Holz nämlich fast unwesentlich  weniger elastisch und lässt sich nicht einfach reindrücken, dass es unten, an der breitesten Stelle, trotzdem noch fest sitzt.

...Meyer... gibts schon Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Lars123 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kasten für Powerbait-Gläser*

möchtest du die gläser mit dne boden nach oben oder unten setzen?
deckel oben wäre es einfacher etwas passendes zu bauen wo man die gläser reinpackt und auch das ganze gestell rausholbar währe
kannst ja ebend schreiben wie du es gerne hättest und ich mach dann mal eine passende zeichnung


----------



## MeyerChri (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kasten für Powerbait-Gläser*

Ob mit Deckel nach oben oder unten ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal hauptsache ich habe ordnung und die fliegen nicht hin und her. #6


----------

